
SSD: How to Optimize Your Solid State Drive for Linux Mint and Ubuntu - superasn
https://easylinuxtipsproject.blogspot.com/p/ssd.html?m=1
======
labawi
> Alignment is not necessary anymore

> ..tools automatically align filesystems and partitions to the optimal 4096
> byte page size

Isn't 4k still very small? A quick search mentions 8k and 16 page sizes. AFAIK
SSD has structures with MBs of alignment.

From a quick test, fdisk seems to align to 1MiB. It should say _manual_
alignment not necessary.

> Modern SSD's usually have some built-in unallocated space for
> overprovisioning

Were there SSDs in common use that didn't have overprovisioning?

Article doesn't seem particularly precise, but is a nice overview.

